# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Grandes Ilusiones

## Sabrina

He abierto este tema porque me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión sobre ello, sobretodo de los que realicen este tipo de magia, y comentemos entre todos las ilusiones que más os gustan o las que menos, sus pros y sus contras.

A mí personalmente me apasiona el baul de cambio y la caja de las espadas. 

Saludos!

Sabrina

----------


## Jeff

Digan lo que digan, hayan revelado o no el mago enmascarado las principales clasicas grandes ilusiones, la zig zag, la cesta hindú, el baul de cambio, miss made y otras (incluidos las levitaciones), el publico sigue disfrutando cuando las ven. Sin embargo hay cierto comentarios de magos aficionados que dicen que el "truco" es la caja y que no tiene tanto trabajo ni merito como la manipulacion. Falso, tiene tanto trabajo como cualquier otro tipo de efecto. De hecho, sin ser descalificador, el gran mago Josverd me dijo, y es cierto, "si quieres ganar dinero con la magia, dedicate a las grandes ilusiones", y creenme, tiene razon. Con eso no quiero decir que la manipulacion no da de comer y que carece de importancia, mentira TODAS las artes magicas tienen su "trabajo" y dan de comer, pero el publico en general (repito en general) prefieren estar sentado viendo un espectaculo de grandes ilusiones. Tambien disfrutan y mucho el close up, pero le gustan mas las grandes ilusiones. Tambien el quien contrata un espectaculo de magia le sera mas rentable un espectaculo de grandes ilusiones que lo puede ver una gran cantidad de personas que con el close up un reducido numero de ellas (salvo que usen camaras de video y pantallas gigante, que por lo general no es el caso).

Este es mi punto de vista, no quiero ofender ni inculcar a nadié con las demas artes de la magia. Miren que tambien hago close up, escapismo, hipnosis, magia general y grandes ilusiones, claro esta y vivo de ello.

En mi repertorio han pasado varias de ellas (G.I.), algunas de las que conservo por ser clasicas, modernas, antiguas y muy visual que disfruto con ellas son:
La zig zag (sistema Josverd), la origami, la interlude, la caja de tortura china (variante de la caja de las espadas), la percead, la cabina espiritista, la cesta hindú, baul de cambio, el ventilador, la multified entre otras.

Los pros son muchos, los contra son mayores, el costo de la construccion de ellas, o bien la compra a una tienda especializada (hay que contar medio million de pesetas para una G.I. normal y un poco menos de la mitad construirla, la percead supera los 6000 euros). Las levitaciones y suspensiones hacen ruidos y tienen muchos angulos flacos. En general se requieren buena musica, humo (no siempre) y buenas luces para adornar los efectos de G.I. Las coreografias segun los gustos, yo opino que el mago es mago, no bailarin (Copperfield es virtuoso, no bailarin). Pero en general el tema es muy variable segun los gustos de los magos que realicen o no G.I. y mas variado aun el gusto de los profanos.
Saludos

----------


## Diegp

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Jeff sobre que la gente disfruta mas con las grandes ilusiones que con otro tipo de magia, ya que no les levanta tanta sospecha por ser magia a "gran escala" que si haces close-up o cartomagia, que para el publico no causa tanta impresion.....

Los pros de las grandes ilusines son mas que nada que la gente es lo que mas busca en una actuacion, ya sea para fiestas de pueblos, comuniones o eventos en condiciones, por llamarlo de alguna manera.
Los contras, pos los que ha dicho Jeff, el sistema monetario, que son muy caras, ya las compres en alguna tienda especializada como que te las fabriques tu misma.

Mis preferidas son la interlude, el baul de desaparicion, la cesta hindu, el tocador de la bailarina ( el cual le conoci hace 2 meses) pero causa muy buena impresion, luego tambien me gustan los de levitar y alguno mas.
Saludos

----------


## PhyroX

personalmente, en lo de las grandes ilusiones no veo la magia, en cambio en cartomagia, especialmente close up, me quedo flipado, no puedo entender como hacen ciertas cosas, pero cuando el tio esta en un escenario, con musica y tal.. me recuerda mas un montaje que otra cosa U_U y pierde la ilusion...

----------


## ZAFER

Mi opinión sobre las grandes ilusiones es que lo que las salva es la música y la coreografia que las acompaña. El público que asiste a un espectáculo de GI sabe lo que va a ver, y en la caja de espadas o la zig-zag, por ejemplo, seguro se pregunta donde esta escondida la srta. a la que cortan o atraviesan, no creo que realmente crean que es magia.

En cambio, en cartomagia, numismagia, close ap, se ve la magia, porque porque  son inesplicables los efectos que se realizan.

----------


## Jmac

A tenor de lo ya espuesto.
En mi opinion, las Grandes Ilusiones son incomparables con otro tipo de Magia y viceversa. Las GI necesitan eso espacio, y dentro de ese espacio llenarlo de Magia, con escenografia, coreografia, luminotecnia, acustica ademas del juego en si. Todo debidamente engranado  ( timing), y bien realizado  se intenta que sea lo mas impactante posible. A diferencia de otras facetas que incluso se puede realizar con objetos cotidianos y muchos hasta reciclados es comparacion con lo que dice Jeff :
- hay que contar medio million de pesetas para una G.I. normal y un poco menos de la mitad construirla , la percead supera los 6000 euros. Evidentemente muy fuera del alcance de nuetros precarios bolsillos.
Construirla siempre y cuando tengamos planos y el material necesario, la habilidad y eso, ser manitas.

Puedo decir que cuando ves GI, magia de cerca, cartomagia, numismagia, para niños o cualquier rama Magica; si la realizas disfrutas y si la ves realizar tambien. El poner medida no seria coherente por el topico de " grandes ", tan bueno es uno como otro estando bien realizado. ¿ Puede ser que cause mas inpacto una " percead " que una ambiciosa ?
o  ¿ cada una en su estilo ?.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Lo que dices es lo que las Grandes Ilusines puedan sorprender e ilusionar a muchas personas al mismo tiempo.

Pero aunque sean muy importantes las Grandes Ilusiones, ahi muchas cosas de la magia que son muy buenas y la magia esta en combinarlas a todas.

----------


## Ayy

bufff  pues yo dare mi opinion personal, solo es mi opinion asi que espero no ofender a nadie,
veamos, como bien dijo Jeff, las grandes ilusiones son las que dan de comer...
a la gente de por si, sabe que hay truco, no ha nsido pocas las personas que al verme hacer efectos de cole-up o magia de salon me pregunten, "oye, pero, la magia no existe no? todo tiene truco a que si?" y me quedo con cara de...  mejor no decirlo... y ahi que respondes?
porque ...  no me gusta mentir a la gente jeje pero tampoco es en plan de...  si tio, el truco esta en que...
pero vamos, partiendo de que la gente piensa eso, le es mas espectacular ver como un tio se cambia por una señorita en el tiempo en que tarda en caer una sabana, antes que ver como una carta sube desde el medio hasta la parte de arriba de la baraja

yo personalmente, soy amante de la numismagia, close-up y street magic, y las grandes ilusiones no me tiran mucho, al menos de momento no estoy interesado en ponerme con ellas, al menos hasta dentro de unos años, cada cosa a su tiempo, no hay que precipitarse, pero veo que el verdadero negocio esta ahi, la mayoria de la gente prefiere ver una actuacion estilo copperfield, que una de joshua jay, siendo los dos unos monstruos, aunque uno mas famoso que el otro... ya que habra gente hasta en este foro que no conozca a joshua jay, pero este no es el tema,
asi que, mi opinion  es que la magia mas asequible es mejor, mas impactante si lo que te gusta es ilusionar a la gente, pero silo que queres es vivir de la magia... dedicate a las grandes ilusiones...
una persona puede ilusionarse tanto con un matrix como con una GI pero no pagaria por verlo tanto como por una GI...
creo que me he expresado bien jeje
un abrazo

----------


## Elmagojose

Para mi personalmente  la gente se ilusiona mas sacando palomas y haciendo levitar y desaparecer cosas q las grandes ilusiones aunq una gran ilusion mola en una actuacion.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Estoy de acuerdo con Jeff, Mi número esta basado en manipulacion, por cariño, por que me gusta y solo haciendo lo que te gusta ofreces lo mejor de ti mismo, pero en ese mismo numero hago desaparecer una jaula con 6 palomas dentro (en algun lugar lo venden en el departamento de grandes ilusiónes). La dificultad de una gran ilusión no esta en la tecnica manipulativa, de acuerdo, pero el tener una caja ahi en medio, mas grande que tu, te roba un monton de atención del publico, Chan ta ta chan aparecio la misdirecion (ah no solo servia para escamotear una moeda a lo Slydini), el crear una ilusión es tan facil o tan dificil como con una carta o una moneda, pero no se nos ha de olvidar que nuestro trabajo consiste en eso en crear ilusiones, y al final la gente ha destar convencida que "somos magos" no que la maga era la caja, la baraja "que seguro estaba trucada cpon cartas de triple cara) o la moneda.

Espero que si alguien lee esta elucubración mental se entere de algo.

Magisaluditos

----------


## gilbert-magic

Todas y cada una de la gandes ilusiones son especiales aunque no todas son tan buenas y sorprendentes como otras pero como mencionaban anteriormente la gente se sorprende mas con: amputaciones del cuerpo (sacrificio,twister,compressor,etc.)levitaciones (excepto la del montacargas)desapariciones y apariciones (todas) y producciones, pero aunque algunas ya han sido reveladas por Valentino mas conocido como "el mago enmascarado" creanme que la gente ya no se acuerda y todavia funcionan asi es que sigan utilizando grandes ilusiones (aunque lleguen a los $7000 usd)

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## mariio

mis grandes ilusiones pregeridas son el origami y la mini cube
pero es verdad que los clasicos llaman la atencion de la genet porque si te das cuenta en el momento que ven a un mago pregunta al 80%:
-oye¿saves como se hace el juego que parten a una persona en dos?
ese juego lama mucho la atencion y tambien te lo recomiendo 
un saludo

----------


## djeid06

Buenas, a mi sobre grandes ilusiones, me encanta la cesta hindú, metamorfosis, zig-zag y la levitación.
Y pienso que al publico le sigue gustando el típico de levitación, ya sea de cual tipo jejeje, pese a ser algo místico. Para mí es uno de mis favoritos
 :twisted:

----------


## jossan

A mi sinceramente me impactan tanto las grandes ilusiones como la peli matrix, o cualquier otra americana.
Es cierto q dan mucho dinero, y que hay q invertir mucho, a si q de momento seguire con muchas horas trabajando la presentacion de mis espectaculos:-p

----------


## ignoto

> yo me kedo kon el origami y el zig zag. Y sobre el tema en kuestion, a mi personalmente las grandes ilusiones me encantan, pero el problema viene a ser económico, ke soy estudiante jeje.


Deberías añadir una asignatura a tus estudios.
Se llama ortografía y sirve para que los demás te entiendan.




> A mi sinceramente me impactan tanto las grandes ilusiones como la peli matrix, o cualquier otra americana.
> Es cierto q dan mucho dinero, y que hay q invertir mucho, a si q de momento seguire con muchas horas trabajando la presentacion de mis espectaculos:-p


¿?

Esto se supone que es un foro de magia. El poner mensajes sin ton ni son dificulta la lectura por parte de otros miembros del foro. 
Existe un subforo específico para escribir desde comentarios como el tuyo hasta la mayor sandez que cualquiera pueda imaginar. Se llama "La Biblia junto al calefón" y allí son bienvenidos todos los comentarios como este.

----------


## ignoto

Por motivos sentimentales, prefiero la casa de muñecas.

----------


## jossan

Ignoto, creo q mi mensaje esta bastante claro.
Mi opinion sobre las grandes ilusiones es q me impactan tanto como las peliculas de grandes efectos especiales. No me transmiten esa chispa magica q me transmiten otras ramas de la magia.
No se q no a podido qdar claro pero quizas no me haya expresado bien.
Espero q esta aclaracion sea mas legible   :Lol:

----------


## dante

Yo la verdad prefiero apostar por nuevas grandes ilusiones o diferentes formas de presentar los mismos efectos. Ya que no es lo mismo, hacer desaparecer a una persona, que un coche, o una calle entera. Ya que estamos, aprovechando que Sabrina abrió este tema podríamos idear nuevas presentaciones para estos efectos. O poner los pros y contras como sugiere Sabrina, que aún no habéis profundizado en eso.

----------


## Luiggy

Para mi una de las mejores es el ziz zag

----------


## Hector_Sevilla

Yo creo que las grandes ilusiones son como cualquier otro tipo de magia, no importa el "qué", sino el "cómo". 

Por ejemplo podremos ver muchos magos haciendo la Origami y pueden parecer faltos de toda calidad, o podremos verlas en manos de David Copperfield o Greg Frewin y son obras de arte de principio a fin. 

Lo interesante es cuando el mago consigue que la ilusión no sea más importante que tú. En esto tenemos grandiosos artistas como Rick Thomas (podeis verlo en el Tropicana de Las Vegas) ,  David Copperfield o el desaparecido Doug Henning. Donde nos venden un carisma tan especial, que no importa la ilusión.

Cierto es que es más facil vivir bien de la Magia haciendo grandes ilusiones. Yo viajo más y tengo contratos más interesantes desde que empecé con ellas. 
Pero no por ello me atrevería a decir que al público le impresiona más este tipo de magia que otro. Cada uno tiene su encanto, su fuerza y claro, su público. 
El close-up es muy potente para los espectadores, pero en temas de negocio y espectáculo, salen ganando las grandes ilusiones.
En cuanto a la inversión, es cierto, es grande pero también los ingresos serán mucho mayores. 

Los gastos para un show de grandes ilusiones no son sólo los aparatos en sí. Habría que incluir el equipo humano de un mínimo de 3 ó 4 personas seguro (hablo de show completo, no para una sola), espacio para ensayar/almacenar,  medio de transporte, etc.

Mi consejo, aunque caro es que intentemos comprar siempre aparatos de calidad. Gastaremos más en un principio, pero por experiencia, nos saldrá más rentable en el futuro... anda que no he comido yo basuras! jajaja.
Se verá más bonito y profesional, durará más y será más engañoso. Pero el precio juega en nuestra contra.

Una origami copiada puede oscilar sólo entre los 2.000 € aprox. mientras que la original, con sólo dos fabricantes ( Wellington y John Gaughan ) autorizados mundialmente a fabricarlas por el inventor ( Jim Steinmeyer) anda por los 6.000 euros más sus cajas y transporte desde los EEUU. Unos 9.000 euros en total.  Pero la diferencia es más que abismal.
De los derechos de autor, éticas, etc. no es momento de hablar.

En cuanto a mis favoritas, de las que uso:

Origami (Jim Steinmeyer, constructores John Gaughan y Wellington), pole levitation (creada por Jim Steinmeyer, constructor John Gaughan), osmosis (creador Jim Steinmeyer, constructor Willie Kennedy) y trapdoor illusion (creador Tim Clothier, constructor el mismo Tim o quien adquiera sus planos) .

Que no haya usado:

Double levitation (William Kennedy) y la shrouded transition de Greg Frewin (con aportación de Shawn Farquhar)

Un abrazo!

----------


## elmagofacundo

Bueno yo soy un amante de las grande ilusiones así como tambien de la magia de cerca pero bueno siguiendo el tema que nos abarca les comento que yo estoy armando una base de aparicion y en su momento ya arme el baul de la metamorfosis, de ahora en mas quiero ver si me puedo comprar la origami, la interlude (la que la mujer traspasa el cuerpo del mago) y la espada de Excalibur.
Alguien tiene alguna de estas??

----------


## KOTKIN

Eso de que se gana mas con las grandes ilusiones y que gustan mas a la gente...

SIEMPRE hay excepciones: David Blaine cuando llegó a la TV, ganó 6 millones de dolares en un año haciendo magia en la calle y a la gente le encantó esa magia, no lo habían visto antes...

Mi opinion sobre las grandes ilusiones: *ME ENCANTAN*

----------


## Mariano2010

Hola a todos. Antes que nada quiero decir que no hay que desprestigiar las Grandes Ilusiones y el trabajo que estas requieren. Yo me he dedicado siempre a la magia de cerca, que en mi opinión es la que más encanto tiene cuando se realiza con una buena presentación y carisma. Pero no nos olvidemos que las grandes ilusiones tienen también un trabajo importante: expresión corporal, coreografía, luces, timing sonoro, vestuario adecuado, movimientos naturales... Desde luego que cualquiera puede meter a la chica en la caja y hacerla desaparecer, del mismo modo que cualquiera puede hacer que la carta nombrada por un espectador aparezca cara abajo comprando una simple baraja invisible. Pero eso no significa que lo estemos haciendo bien, si no se trabaja a conciencia para lograr una buena presentación, entonces no solo serán las grandes ilusiones con las que la gente se decepcione/aburra, sino con todos los estilos de Magia. 

Conclusión:
Al margen del hecho que las G.I. den o no más de comer, de sus ventajas o desventajas, TODAS las ramas de la magia PUEDEN y DEBEN LLEGAR a los espectadores. El impacto no depende de la máquina o de las 52 cartas de la baraja, sino del esfuerzo que nosotros hagamos para lograrlo.

----------


## jcmagic

Para mi todas las ilusiones son buenas si tienen una buena presentacion...

----------


## El Duende

Secundo la opinión de Mariano2010 y jcmagic, todo depende de la presentación, pero también del público, del estilo del mago... quiero decir, no disfrutará lo mismo con una gran ilusión alguien a quien le gusta estar cerca y sentir la magia a escasos centímetros que alguien que le gusta pensar en lo imposible, en la división de un cuerpo, en transgredir las leyes física de lo humano... Así como, por mucho carisma que tenga, no se puede pretender poner a un cartomago de toda la vida a realizar la mujer zig-zag, o viceversa, bueno, no quiero decir que no se pueda, sino que es probable que le otorgue el toque especial que hace especial el estilo de magia que está más acostumbrado o más a gusto realizando el mago según su variedad, por lo que como dice Mariano2010 no depende de la máquina o de las 52 cartas de la baraja. En fin, es mi humilde opinión, un saludo mágico a todos.

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Saludines a mi me gustan mucho las grandes iluciones, mis favorita son, Origami, zig zag, Twister.

----------


## chuchenager

Buenas a todos,
Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jeff.
La magia de cerca sorprende muchissimo y lo digo por experiencia ya que me he dedicado 5 años de mi vida ha haciendo un espectaculo close-up. Ahora hace medio año me pase a grandes ilusiones y tengo que decir que aun juegos de toda la vida como la caja de las espadas o  la cesta hindú siguen sorprendiendo ya que la pregunta es como lo hacen y donde esta la ayudante metida !! Esa duda es lo que hace bueno la ilusion si se ejecuta bien !

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Estoy con jeff, cada parte de magia tiene su cosa.

Close up, la gente disfruta y se sorprende por que se lo haces delante de sus ojos.

Grandes ilusiones: Creen saber el EFECTO ( como en close up, que a muchos nos dicen...sé como lo haces, cuando no es cierto ).

Como han dicho, ayudan la música y el humo...claro que sí, y en close up una labia buena hará de una tontería de efecto a un EFECTAZO!.

a éso se le llama rutina, y, creedme, no es fácil hacer ilusiones, parece facil...pero has de tener: música adecuada, vestuario adecuado, luces adecuadas,transporte y, como no, una ayudante vistosa.

con ésto no digo que no me guste la cartomagia, pero, la gente se cansa de ver cartas, y, quieren ver a una mujer cortada, una minicube, una origami, una pearced, un escapismo.

Siempre dicen ésto cuando dices que eres mago : "¿ Sabes cortar a una mujer por la mitad ?.

Valoro muchísimo Todo el tipo de magia, pero creo que los grandes ilusionistas...tienen mérito por: Inversión de muchísimo dinero en su espectáculo que a su vez es su ilusión y se vé que le gusta la magia, o, de aquí, decidme.... cuantos hos dejaríais 10.000 € en magia ?.

un saludo.

----------


## magikcrash

Ami personalmente no me gustan las grandes ilusiones, no me gustan porque para mi cuando un mago lo unico que hace es presentar, nose, como que no es lo mismo, claro que a ensayado sus bailecitos y el teatro pero nose... no es lo mismo

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo preferiblemente me gustan los efectos de la mágia de salón; ya que estoi mas acostumbrado a este tipo de efectos....del tipo la carta a traves de la aguja....o adivinacion de color con 4 voluntarios  :Wink1: 

Saludos!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

En mi modesta opinion, creo que como magos debemos concentrarnos mas en el efecto que conseguimos que en el metodo, si lo consigues con manipulación bingo, y si lo consigues con una bolsa de cambio, un fp o un caja que hace tal o cua, bingo también, todo esto ha de pasar desapercibido para el público, no existen ni la manipulación, ni nada mas, el publico lo que be es la presentación y la técnica que uses "da lo mismo" si el efecto es el que quieres transmitir al público.

Como ya se ha dicho, al presentar una gran ilusión, para mi lo mas dificil, es conseguir que el público crea que eres tu quien lo hace, no la caja o el ayudante. Como seguramente en cartomagía lo mas dificil es que el público crea que es mágia y no habilidad, poco conseguimos si el publico cere que tio mas habil, no se como pero con su habilidad ha sacado la carta i....

Manejarse con luzes, humo, música y crear arte, algo original, algo difrerenre con "la misma caja que todo el mundo" no es nada facil, Grandes ilusiones se venden muchas cada año y magos de Chapeu y vuelta al ruedo" no hay tantos, consegir estar 5 minutos entreteniendo con el Origami, sin caidas de interes es un reto, si no mirar alguna de las presentaciones en youtube de este efectazo, hay buenas y hay quien lo arruina

Magisdaludos

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Completamente de acuerdo con las palabras de Pep Maria Magic.
Para el público lo importante es el efecto, tenemos que conseguir que el medio empleado pase desapercibido, sea material o técnico.
No se debe dejar la sospecha de que el engaño está en una caja, bolsa, u otros medios.
En las G.I. siempre existe esa posible sospecha, por ello es el mago el que tiene que tratar de disiparla.
LOU LESS.

----------


## robakbacon

Buenas, Soy nuevo en el foro y quería comentarles que me dedico a las grandes ilusiones, las cuales fabrico personalmente. Me encanta poder lograr efectos con métodos diferentes a los conocidos pudiendo así innovar el ilusionismo que tanto queremos.
Les dejo unos links a videos de mis trabajos, son bienvenidos los comentarios:

Spot Robák's Chronicles

http://www.videos-star.com/watch.php?video=FvnRonlvqVE

Empalada de Robák en el Obelisco (Buenos Aires, Argentina)

http://www.videos-star.com/watch.php?video=jGqxy9pp7Sw

Video informativo, Record Mundial de Apnea

http://www.videos-star.com/watch.php?video=WKz1EXeNmpA

Video Promocional de Robák

http://www.videos-star.com/watch.php?video=ZwIpEXndk24


Espero les guste.
Saludos.
Robák Bacon
http://www.robak.com.ar

----------


## Akigam

A mi me gusta verlas, pero no hacerlas, alomejor porque trabajo sin parteneur...

Es más, ahora en Barcelona hay como mínimo dos niños (hay quien dice que no son los únicos, pero yo solo he visto a estos dos, niño y niña), supongo que con dinero, que se dedican a hacer espectáculos gratis y llevan un material que da miedo!!!: baúl de metamorfosis, baúl de cambio de tamaño (no sé como se dice, el que se pone una muñeca y va creciendo), la casa de las muñecas, caja de espadas... 
Son niños a los que les gusta pisar el escenario, a mi modo de ver, porque no hacen ningún efecto con técnica o técnicas muy básicas.
Es más, ni se curran las coreografías porque las presentan igual que el Mag Lari. No sólo eso, sino que le copian todos sus números.
Quiero decir que por lo que parece van de grandes magos cuando si se les pide hacerles algún efecto de cerca, se excusan con evasivas...
En una actuación (se llaman "Joves Promeses" = "Jovenes promesas"), al hacer la metamorfosis, al levantar la tela se transparentaba todo, todo y todo!!!... 500 personas de público... pero como son niños...

Van a lo fácil porque se piensan que las grandes ilusiones lo son, y tal como las presentan, es la imagen que dan. Una lástima para todos aquellos que las tengais.

¿Ocurre los mismo fuera de Barcelona?

Curiosidad.

----------


## magik mackey

imagino que te refieres a "petites promeses" (pequeñas promesas)?

----------


## Akigam

Pues no sé si son "Petites" (pequeñas) o "Jovenes", la verdad... a parte de uno de 13 (me parece que dijo), otro tiene 17, otra 18...

Diría que el espectáculo era "Jovenes Promesas"... ahora, me puedo equivocar, soy de la especie humana :Wink1:

----------


## magik mackey

si son estos,  hoy dia 27/11/09 hacen un bolo en el museo del rey de la magia (barcelona) y mañana dia 28/11/09 otro en port aventura (tarragona), y de asesores magicos tienen a "mag lari" y "enric magoo".

----------


## magik mackey

os dejo unos links de alguno de sus shows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr7iMBpMrEM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90k1G5xCyM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE-xmzIXcl4

----------


## Akigam

Uix... pues si de asesores tienen al mismo Lari no hay más que decir!!!

----------


## carmen

me gustaría hacer un comentario de lo que sé porque yo he actuado con ellos el primer dia que se estrenó "Petites Promeses", de hecho se puede ver en dos de los videos de youtube. 
Actuamos con ellos una vez y ya no formamos parte de ese grupo.
Informaros que el Mag Lari y Magoo nunca les han assesorado personalmente para el espectáculo. Utilizan esos nombres porque les abren las puertas.
Ella tiene 19 años y él 13. Ya no son tan niños.

----------


## mayico

carmen... 19 será niñatilla y 13 un niño, todavía si son tan niños, por lo menos el chico.

con respecto a si les asesoran o no... eso que dices de que no es cierto, ya que como dices has trabajado con ellos... es algo peliagudo, ya que estarían aprovechando el tirón de otros magos de nombre... para salir ellos a la luz.
por lo tanto... aquí veríamos el motivo del porqué lo dices (no pongo en duda tus palabras) y el motivo del porqué ya no trabajas con ellos.
ten en cuenta de que en el caso de que tu estés mintiendo (no digo que lo hagas pero ponte en la mente de los que leemos) podemos pensar que estás enfadada y quieres quitar mérito o cartel o llamalo como veas.
pues eso en el caso de mentir, estarías tirando tierra a unos compañeros, nada más.
que conste que no los valoro como magos ni nada solo hablo del tema.

ahora... a alguien tienen que conocer...

----------


## Borja416

Intentan imitar a Mag lari, y no pueden. Es mas, hacen los mismos trucos, misma presentación, etc. No tiene merito copiarlo.Por ejemplo, yo tengo 14 años, y paso bastante rato inventado historias para cartomagia, si, son rutinas del libro cartomagia fundamental, pero me invento mis propias historias, y eso es lo que creo que tiene merito, y tampoco empezar a lo grande. Yo creo que un buen mago, tiene que empezar con Magia Borras, y no con un Baúl de metamorfosis :D

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Yo estoy con Borja. No hay que imitar a los demas. Y cierto es que no se puede empezar por un baul de metamorfosis. Yo adoro las grandes ilusiones. Es mas mi sueño secreto seria poder crearlas en un futuro. Y al final todo empieza desde abajo, donde aparece la magia close up de salon etc. Si no sabes como se trabaja con una baraja. No te vale de nada comprarte una gran ilusion y seguir sus instrucciones como si fuera una lavadora. Yo realmente valoro mas que el mago sea capaz de poder crear sus grandes ilusiones o entenderlas antes de utilizarlas. 

No se si me he explicado.

----------

